# hyper puppy



## firsthaver (Apr 13, 2010)

I feel that i am getting close to the end of my rope. My puppy is 7 month old and is so hyper, beyond handling at times. I wonder if there is something wrong with her. She hasnt learned to come yet. If I have a treat, she will sit for it. She has some times of quietness and cuteness but most of the time is crazy, biting, jump all over you on the couch or bed puppy. She is not trained yet to go outside. She uses the pads and goes outside as well. This morning, she just outright peed in my dining room. She doesnt know the word NO. This is not my first dog, I have owned a silky terrier whom I thought was hyper as a puppy but this one breaks the hyper mold. Her name is sophie....help!!! will she calm down with age?

Lynn


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Hello. Do you use an expen for her or she has freedom in the house? I think that having her in the expen for some periods of time when she can learn to relax and play by herself helps a lot. Then you give her a LOT of play outside the expen when you can supervise her all times since she is not housetrained yet. Good luck. They should calm down a little with age, I think...


----------



## DorothyS (Aug 11, 2009)

I would also ask if she is getting enough exercise? Needs can vary, and some dogs need more in order to calm down. She might just be "beside herself" with excess energy.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Okay... take a breathe. Fergus is on the hyper side too. Are you giving her any kind of outlet?? does she go on walks a few times a day? She just may need to get rid of some extra energy. She is still young. Fergus is only 6 months and he is a jumper too, especially with me when I come home, I just walk right through him and ignore him the best I can until he settles down and then I give him attention and say hi when he is calm. As far as the biting, I am assuming she is not aggressively biting you, when she does put her teeth on you, yelp really loud like a dog would when they get hurt, say "no bite!" and then walk away. Fergus got the point after that happened a few times. It might also do some good to get with a trainer one on one. Also, yes with age she may calm down, but you don't want to wait until then to find out. You want to address any issues now, while she's young, so that you two can have a long happy rewarding life


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

firsthaver said:


> I feel that i am getting close to the end of my rope. My puppy is 7 month old and is so hyper, beyond handling at times. I wonder if there is something wrong with her. She hasnt learned to come yet. If I have a treat, she will sit for it. She has some times of quietness and cuteness but most of the time is crazy, biting, jump all over you on the couch or bed puppy. She is not trained yet to go outside. She uses the pads and goes outside as well. This morning, she just outright peed in my dining room. She doesnt know the word NO. This is not my first dog, I have owned a silky terrier whom I thought was hyper as a puppy but this one breaks the hyper mold. Her name is sophie....help!!! will she calm down with age?
> 
> Lynn


Find more rope.  7 months is still very young and it's normal for her not to be potty trained. Yeah there will probably be more pee accidents. Stock up on Natures Miracle and just keep up the potty training. An ex-pen is a good tool to keep the pup to a safe area and give yourself a little break. "No" is not an easy word to understand for a dog. You have to teach the behaviors you want not a one word for everything you don't want.  She will get calmer with age but it's hard to say without meeting her whether she is a normal gal or a hyper one. I have one boy that calmed down quite a bit after her was about 15 months--didn't potty train until about 10 months old and fully reliable by 15 months. Then I have one that is hyper! He is potty trained now but he is 2 1/2 years old lol! He is finally calming down (a little) now.

Welcome to the forum. You will get a lot of help here--just ask!


----------



## Gizmo'sMom (Jul 9, 2010)

When Gizmo is SUPER hyper I have found that having a little run with her back and fourth down my hallway helps a lot! I live in an apartment so you don't need a lot of space but I chase her, she chases me and then at the end she lays  (This is mostly on those bad days when she can't go outside on her long walks). When her biting/hyperness gets to be really bad or like she starts digging I put her in her xpen for a little while to make her calm down and she seems to have learned (If I annoy mommy too much shes gonna put me in it) so she has mellowed a lot (especially with the biting). 

Also I love those bully sticks. They have to be watched with them, but when I give her one she just lays there and chews. HELPS A LOT!

Training classes are great as well. I did the Petco one and loved my trainer! Just go meet with them first and maybe look over one of the courses. 

Hope you start having better days with the little cutie!

P.S. - Gizmo is my first dog and I had a lot of those overwhelming moments at the beginning, it does get better!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I highly recommend, sprinting with sophie, on leash, up and down the block, until her tongue hangs out. 10 min tops it should take. sounds likes she needs at least 3 walks a day, minimum 20 minutes. 

My little guy, Ollie, is almost 8 months old, and I'm watching a co-worker's JRT mix, I think 4 yrs old. they play almost non-stop, and the JRT mix is kinda of rough (grab and pin to the floor with his mouth type play). they just started to play at 6:30am, and haven't come up for air.

Ollie was really hyper about 12-16 weeks of age, and I'd just sprint as fast as he could to tire him out. It worked really well. esp. at night when I wanted to sleep and HE was still playing, out for a sprint, and he's crash after that.


good luck.


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

I can feel your frustration in your post Lynn! Hang in there! Lola is pretty hyper too. When we go to Hav Club meetings, she is the most energetic hav there! She doesn't like to go for walks around the neighborhood much, so I try to take her with me on errands like to the carwash, bank or mall so she gets exercise. I also take her to the park everyday for about 2 hours so she can run and play off leash. If I can't make it to the park I try to have a playdate with the neighbor's dog. If she burns off energy throughout the day, she is less inclined to drive my husband & I crazy at night when we're trying to relax. So maybe try to take her to a dog park or have a playdate. They burn a lot of energy when they play.

As far as the training goes, have you tried puppy class or a trainer? If cost is an issue, places like Petco offer free training seminars in my area, so check with your local pet store.

I hear ya on the potty training as well! Lola was a PIA to potty train and was still having accidents at 7 months. You're not alone on that one! I think some puppies are just harder to potty train than others, but it will eventually click.

I also believe that our dogs feed off our energy. So if you are stressed and anxious, your puppy can pick up on that. I'm a total stress case and I think it rubs off on Lola sometimes. 

Good luck  It will get easier!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

My guys get an hour walk a day. After that they pretty much lie around. Maybe you can try longer walks?


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Dexter was crazy with LOTS of energy when younger....My husband and I had to go outside and have Dexter run to us at least 6 times back and forth from the front yard to the back yard. Long runs until his tongue was hanging out and he looked like he was slowing down was the key to calming Dexter.

I also did the running around and chasing Dexter in the house when we could not go outside. Do some training with tiny treats, the pup wants something to do and they are very smart.

A tired pup is a good pup.


----------



## klomanchiodo (Jul 5, 2010)

I understand your frustration. When General, our yorkie, was about 12 months he needed to be worn out each evening. I share him with my parents and I had to arrange that they would bring him to my house by at least 9 pm so I could play him hard for an hour so he would be ready for bedtime.

Now we have three dogs in the house, two are pups. Willow is 15 weeks and Bella is 5 months. I had alone all day today, and it about wore me out trying to keep them entertained.

I agree with all of the advice you are getting from everyone. Long walks do wonders for burning off excess energy. Short training sessions after the walks are good too.

The potty training is still an issue for us with the two pups. The Yorkie will look at us and bark when he needs to go out. The other two don't do anything yet. I've been trying the poochie bells, but it seems like I am the only one who ever rings them. If anyone has an effective way of getting the Havs to let you know when they need to go out - please share.

Hang in there, try to laugh at the antics. They are puppies for a short time. 

Here is a tip from a girlfriend of mine who had a fussy baby. Whenever her son would start crying and throwing a tantrum, she would take video to keep herself from letting go of the end of her rope. She then made video clips. He son is older now, but when she watches the videos she laughs instead of resenting the time. It might be something to keep you hanging on to your rope.

I have also read and seen in pet stores product that help promote calming. I believe they contain a pheramone or scent. I have not had experience with these products, but perhaps someone on the forum with more knowledge could share what they know.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Everyone has given great advice. Especially to be really on top of training both potty and manners now when she is young. 7 months is a tough time. they are teenagers testing their bounderies. 

Is your puppy (name please!) treat motivated? Both my boys are really mellow now. But Cash was a spitfire when he was young. Treats can really help you teach. One of the best things we were taught in puppy kindergarden was "wait" it is simple but it teaches them that calmness gets a reward. you put a treat on the floor and say "wait." if your pup goes after it you cover it with your hand til she sits back for a few seconds and then you say "good wait" and let her have it. eventually you will not have to cover it with your hand and she will wait longer and longer. It eventually translates to waiting at doors and other situations. But what I liked about it for crazy cash, was it taught him to focus calmly. But don't expect too much too fast- with all trick and obedience training you are just setting in the roots for later. 

As some one mentioned xpens, a kong filled with something yummy will get her to lover her alone time. 

good luck, welcome to the forum, and keep us posted. Also, we really love pictures!


----------

